# My favorite rifle;  Let me see yours!



## seeker

Here is a photo of my favorite rifle that I own.  This is a custom made rifle by Hal Hartley out of North Carolina.  It was made in 1966 with an Argentine German Mauser action.  The barrel is a Butler barrel, Timney trigger, and Nikon 3X9 scope.  The stock is Birdseye Maple and it was the most expensive part on the rifle.  I own seventeen rifles and three others are also custom made, but this one is my baby.  Lets see yours.


----------



## Big Mike

My favie. It's the one I have the most confidence in and my "GoTo" gun when selecting a gun where a difficult shot may present itself. Ruger MK-II .280, topped with a Zeiss Conquest 3x9x40....Not a glamourous photo I know. It's an insurance inventory picture.


----------



## NWS

My favorite is a Custom 1909 Argentine German Mauser that was built & sporterized by Walt Sherman from Tallahasse, Florida.  Walt is a retired FL State Trooper and Sheriff who is legendary for his Colt Python action work and his swat / sniper gunsmith work.  

This is guaranteed 1/2 MOA rifle that was custom ordered from Walt.  The 1909 Agentine German Mauser has had the original military stock cut down and modified into a mannlicher full length stock with custom open sights. 
30 cal FN Military barrel has been attached and shortened into a carbine style rifle. Everything has been hand-lapped and honed.
Custom Timney trigger installed and it is sweet!
Action is glass bedded and barrel is fully free floated the length of the stock.

30-06 caliber.

Scope is a Leopold Vari X III 3.5 x 10  50mm Matte.  

Walt was building these rifles in the mid-90's out of his place in Tallahassee.  There was an article on his rifles in GUNS magazine in the mid 90's also.  It has a controlled feed mauser action which in my opinion is one of the finest in the world.

This is a prized rifle and a game getter of a gun.  It scored on an 8 & 10 pt whitetail this year.


----------



## headhunter 07

The top one is my work horse, (zuess) 7mm rem mag!

The bottom one is my fav! (jenna) she's a looker 7mm08


----------



## pnome

This is the one that I get when I want to hunt with a rifle:




03 Springfield .30-06

Got it in trade with another woodys member.  She's served me well.


----------



## Hammack

My "goto" gun.  It's a custom 264 Win Mag.  I built it on a model 70 Winchester action with a 28" shilen barrel.  I had it hard chromed by APW.   It's bedded in a hogue overmolded stock, and topped with a 3x9x42mm Redfield illuminator.


----------



## SnowHunter

*Here it is...*

This is my current fav (just got 'er a few days ago...still gotta give 'er a test run)
Marlin 793 .22WMR topped with a BSA Cateye 3-9x44 scope
This is the rifle that'll teach me how to shoot without fear of scope bite!! (Well, once I get some new bases and the scope isnt off in la la land  )


----------



## wandering cowboy

Here's my go-to gun for what she's worth. Remington 742 Carbine in 30-06. 






Nathan


----------



## thomasr

This is my favorite piece...a circa 1947 Yugo 24/47 Mauser with a Boyd stock, bedded action, free floated barrel and a crisp 3 pound Bold marksman trigger. I kept it in 8mm...shoots just under 1" with off the shelf ammo.   I did most of the work myself so maybe that's why it's my favorite.  That pic is the only one I have of a 3-shot grouping, but please keep in mind that's with $11.00 a box ammo.  It does better with Hornadys.

P.S.  Thought I would add the before-and-after pic.


----------



## seeker

Nice handi work, you should be proud of your work.  Seeker


----------



## OkieHunter

This my Ruger MKII 7mm Mag that I have restocked floated the barrel, installed a Timney trigger, had the action trued, firing pin centered, lugs lapped in, action bedded. It has a 4.5X14X50 Leupold VXIII A/O scope.


----------



## 300rum

*DPMS 20" bull barrel in .223*

She's a dream her name is Mercedes.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

With a name like 300RUM, i wuld have expected a 300rum...My favorite is my 300 rum and 25-06, but my go to gun is any one of my slug guns or 742 woodsmasters...


----------



## jp328

*Favorite*

I love this Encore. Feels good, shoots great. I just love this thing. Pro Hunter 308cal and one with the 50 ML. Both have Nikon 3x9x40 buckmasters on them.


----------



## Handgunner

Gorgeous rifles y'all!

Here is my favorite.  Not a custom by any means, but my favorite so far. 

Ruger KM77VT MKII in 25-06rem. 
Target Stock/26" Bull Barrel/ 2-stage trigger in Target-grey topped with a Leupold VX II 3x9x50.

Like I said, not a custom, but capable of a 3 shot group like this straight from the factory, I can't complain.


----------



## firebiker

*Aunt Bee*

*mine is a Savage 110 30.06
shes called Aunt Bee because she puts the meat on the table !
she has Killed more deer than anyother rifle I own and she has Killed my Biggest Buck to this date so far !
she is my go-to-Gun when I am having bad luck in a season *


----------



## bigbuck2007

Here is mine. It is in there somewhere. Plus it shoots good too.
BB
















5 Shots at 100 yds, and YES, I know that I missed the dime.


----------



## leo

*Some nice looking firearms*

thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## SnowHunter

Awesome rifles yall!!! Thanks for sharing, and given me some idea's for some new ones


----------



## gordylew

Winchester 71 .348 made in 1947 with steel tube Weaver 2.5 German post reticle


----------



## Ga-Bullet

Go to Rig. Custom Model 7. 6.5-250 AI. Mcmillan AWR Stocked, 20" #3 Flutted Lija Barrel. Flutted Bolt Trigger At 3Lb. Swarvoski 4-12-50. 6 1/2 Pounds Ready to Go. This Ones Killed,Way More Than It share Of Critters.


----------



## keg7707

*My Favorite*

Just got her this year and have only shot 1 deer with her but she is a shooter. It is a 280 Ackly.Imp. custom built by Jarrett Rifles. Re-Barrled,action worked,safty smoothed down,trigger set to 1.5lbs,piller bedded stock and painted(Kenoflage), painted barrel and receiver (olive drab green),and a set of Tally rings and mounts toped with a Burris 4.5-14x42. She shoots 140gr Nosler bt's and at 100yrds is grouping a .251.


----------



## seeker

My buddy shoots almost the same Ackly Improved rifle.  His trigger is set to ten ounces of pull.  That’s scary light in my opinion, but it’s a shooter also.  Nice looking rifle by the way.


----------



## lonesome dove

*Shelly*

Here's mine. Her name is Shelly. TC Encore in 30/06 with the heavy barrel and thumbhole stock. Trigger is 1.75 lbs courtesy of Gundoc and the sling is a timber rattler made by the Snakeman. 
LD


----------



## Classe

*Here is my favorit*

This is my favorite Varberger 7mm08rem HV it has Apel mounts and a Zeiss on it. shoots very tight groups. The hog was droped with Barns MRX 140 grain

Classe


----------



## moose80cj7

*I know I'm a little behind*

Here's my FAV it's a Ruger M77 MKII 7MM Mag dressed up just a little.


----------



## Just 1 More

Ruger M77 30.06, 2.5lb trigger job, Nikon 3.5 x 10 50mm,, 
Tiger stripe Maple, rosewood end caps, 100% galss bedded, piller bedded bolt holes, glass bedded action and box with a cross cut bedding in the forearm section. I built this one back in the 80's before thumbholes were cool  I have about 40 hours of sanding, grinding and fitting in this one


----------



## walters

*bety lou*

browning abolt stalker 300wsm need i say more
say hello to bettty lou


----------



## Nate23

Rem 700 LVSF in 7mm-08


----------



## chuckb7718

*Favorite Rifle*

Miss At&t...Ruger M-77  .270/Leupold Vari-III 2.5-8

Mule!! Mossberg 835
Turkey Special...12 Ga. 31/2" Mag


----------



## threeduckdogs

tack driver


----------



## GA1dad

The top one is my "go to" gun.

Weatherby Vanguard in 308. Accurate and lightweight!!


----------



## Handgunner

New addition.

Ruger 10/22 that I've been tinkering with...


----------



## chase870

Springfield Armory M1A loaded Springfield Armory range finding scope.My friends call it the big black rifle or the black rifle of death.I'll try to get my other pictures of it in here


----------



## chase870

Springfield Armory M1A loaded model Springfield Armory range finding scope. My friends call it the Big Black Rifle, or the Black Rifle of Death


----------



## RickD

Heres mine .62 cal flintlock..Rifled barrel ,brass hardware


----------



## 308 WIN

Classic Stainless 308
Classic Featherweight 270 WIN


----------

